# Pipe freezing



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Folks, we're in bind. Got to change out twelve 1 /1/2" valves in a condo complex. B boxes are crap. we spent a half hour just getting one cap off. 

Job has K copper coming into the water meter. Appears to have room to possibly freeze. If we can get dry ice, can we just put it around pipe in some type of makeshift holder? Will it damage pipe?

I'll continue to read other post on here, but if you have experience with this technique please PM me as I would love to listen to the advice.

3/4


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello 3/4 ... I put up all the information on this thread http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/pipe-freezing-methods-7368/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I talked to my father about how he did it before we got a freezing machine. I used to get dry ice and secure it to the pipe with some cheese cloth, wait about 15 minutes then check to see if you have an ice plug. Just be careful to freeze far enough away from where you plan to put a torch. Also they recommend you freeze at least 6" away from any turns.

Personally I would freeze the line and use ProPress ball valves. This way there is no worry about the ice plug melting. If you do not own a ProPress give Marvin a call at Allen J Coleman in Chicago, he has fittings and a Propress gun he rents out.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate it. We ended up being able to get B boxes secured and work quickly on the other end. Came out nice. 12 condo units have brand new ball valves on their meters and we made decent $.

3/4


----------

